# Exo terra to wooden viv



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

I currently have my boa in an exo terra 60 wide and am upgrading to a bigger viv. The biggest exo terra was 90cm wide so figured no point paying 2 or 3 times more for that when a bigger wooden viv was far less. So ive just ordered a 4ft vivexotic the vx version. 

I have all my lighting ontop of the mesh and in a canopy. Obviously i cant use the exo terra light canopy but having only ever had this exo i am guessing i can remove the dome and just use the light bulb holder hanging by the cable through a drilled holed in roof. Will order a guard to cover the bulb too.

With the wooden viv i am struggling to work out if heat matt goes inside as many vids on youtube show people putting it inside under sub but others say underneath viv as snake will burn itself on it? If underneath i cant see how much heat could penetrate through the wood ?

Has anyone got or seen a simple setup guide for a boa in a WOODEN viv? I think i will buy a thermostat too as currently dont have one on exo as temps are finaly fine.

Thanks


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Heat mat inside a wooden Viv mate, wood doesn't conduct heat well enough to use it underneath the viv


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

When the boa gets older/bigger, heatmats are a no-no, heavy bodied snakes on top of a mat can cause thermal blocking which can cause major burns.

Personally I wouldn't bother drilling a hole for the exo lamp, get one of these, CERAMIC VIVARIUM HEAT BULB LIGHT LAMP HOLDER REPTILE | eBay you can also get them from B&Q and such aswell, screw it to the underside of of your viv roof and put in a 100\150w ceramic on a pulse stat. That way theres no need for a mat and bulb, and no chance of burns.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok so will leave the heat matt out then and just use the ceramic for the heat im guessin i use a thermostat with this too (the pulse stat you mentioned) any particular type or specific one i need as local shop has few different types along with massive price differences.

What about day light i currently use a day heat bulb so gives heat and light during day and moonlight bulbs in light canopy at night along with heat matt on 24hrs Do i just install a 2nd bulb to light the viv up during the day or maybe i could find some LED strips in both white and blue for moonlight ?

I have the viv in my living room so these would be simply for looks no heat as will have ceramic now.

Thanks again


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

For lighting i'd install fluorescent tubes. Personally I use UV tubes just beavuase i like to replicate their environment as closely as possible but even if you don't want to provide UV you can just buy cheap tubes and they give a nice even coverage of light along the length of the viv.

For night time you could still use your moonlight bulb, just install a light fixture wherever you want it.

Dave


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Better getting a stat off the net than a shop as most shops charge through the roof. 

Microclimate B2 High Temperature Pulse Proportional Stat 600w - Surrey Pet Supplies Cheapest you will find a good, new pulse stat. People often debate if habistat or microclimate are best, I have both kinds and notice no difference.

All my vivs are lit with LED strips as they don't let off any heat. You could put your current bulbs in, but they would both need to be statted aswell with a dimmer stat (generally the most expensive type of stat). LEDs are also ridiculously energy efficient,don't need to be guarded and don't take up space. I'd go with LEDs.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok i was thinking of putting the ceramic in the back corner and the day light or the tube now mounted at the front so is hidden behind the wood trim just above sliding glass. I cant use the current moonlight as they are mounted in a specific canopy hood for the exo terra so can you get moonlight tubes too say foot long on both or shall i just get LED to create low moonlight?

Do the tubes need protecting with a mesh guard like the ceramic/heat bulbs do or do they not get too warm to harm boa?

Thanks


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Is this the right thermostat i need as loads on ebay but some say upto 100w and for heat matts. Ive ordered 150w ceramic bulb and holder now just need the right thermostat at best price

Habistat Temperature Thermostat 300w Reptile Vivarium | eBay 

Thanks


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure on tubes as I've never used them, I don't think they get particularly warm, but I've seen people mention that a boa could easily crush the tube and get cut by the glass, so I would guard it.

I'd personally use LEDs for day light and moon light so you don't have to mess about with guards and such. I think you would also struggle to find a guard big enough.

The stat you posted to is an on/off stat, it will be perfectly fine for a ceramic, but a pulse stat will be more accurate.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

As theyre just to light up viv for viewing i reckon i will grab some led strips off ebay and they will hide better too.

K so need to find a pulse stat now and i should b good to transfer from exo terra yes ? Or am i missing anything else


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Found a pulse stat (i think) at good price is this right and good one ?

NEW MICROCLIMATE MINISTAT 300 REPTILE VIVARIUM THERMOSTAT BEARDED DRAGONS SNAKES | eBay 

Thanks


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Forget last post i missed your post on stat. Have used surrey pets b4 so will get one of those ordered now

Thanks


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Yer, once you've got all of it put in the new viv, jobs a goodun. :2thumb:


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Just ordering stat now and will find some led day and moonlight then all done.

Thanks again for all the info


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

just thought i'd post some pics of the new viv. I was worried about going from my nice exo terra setup to a wooden viv but i couldnt be happier. 

Its took all week to get pieces delivered etc but heres the finished viv.










cool end









hot end with custom made carved tree hide




























moonlights are adjustable 









thanks to Lewis M for advice on setup. Temps and humidity are all spot on first time within 5mins cant believe it they took weeks in exo terra. Plants were an absolute bargain from Dunhelm Mill look great and 99p / £1.29 each forget £8 a pop at local rep shop.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

CarlB said:


> just thought i'd post some pics of the new viv. I was worried about going from my nice exo terra setup to a wooden viv but i couldnt be happier.
> 
> Its took all week to get pieces delivered etc but heres the finished viv.
> 
> ...


Looks dead good :2thumb: bet you're chuffed eh? What daylight lighting are you using, if you don't mind me asking? If thats LED's i'll be impressed, looks very bright.

Dave


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

No not LED for daylight its a marine T8 tube light bought 3ft long n i made a reflector behind it. The moonlight is a 120 LED strip which has a dimmer on the power adaptor so can go from off to full power which means can set at right brightness for viv. I am really happy with it i thought wood viv wouldnt be as good as the exo terra but it looks really good.


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Nicely set up those plants are great btw.


----------



## CarlB (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah i saw a thread about dunhelm mill for the fake plants. Went n checked it out and i got shed loads for £9 all the ones in there bar the ivy wrapped round vines which was £2 ebay. I paid stupid money for little plants in old viv from pet shop last time.


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a lot of mine from hobby craft there pretty reasonable mrs t likes a lot of flowers in her viv :lol2: so one of the vivs looks like the Chelsea flower show :blush:


----------

